# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Gerbilles sur Bruxelles

## ANMel

Bonjour,

Je cherche à adopter un couple (gay 😉 ) de gerbilles du côté de Bruxelles. Pas de préférence mâles ou femelles, j'aimerais seulement qu'elles soient de couleurs différentes.

J'ai déjà eu des gerbilles, et il y a quelques années j'étais FA pour l'asso APAG. J'ai du m'occuper de probablement plus d'une vingtaine de gerbilles, y compris des petites blessées, donc je maîtrise le sujet ! 😊

Merci !

----------


## Groove92

Bonjour,
Toujours en recherche ?
Nous devons nous séparer de 2 louloutes car ma femme a développé une allergie.
Rosie est beige /blanc et Suzette est grise.
Par contre nous sommes à Paris.
Si toujours intéressée je vous enverrai des photos. Elles sont nées en début dannée.

----------


## ANMel

Toujours à la recherche de gerbilles à Bruxelles ou alentours  :Smile:

----------

